# Another Speech...(Many Thanks, Guys!)



## Enri (Mar 10, 2010)

This one was assigned as the supposed effect of television and game violence on the youth of today. The topic was so irrelevant to anything worthwhile that I just went full steam ahead to get it off my plate, so enjoy a five minute effort. Too lazy~~ Thanks for all your support guys! (And gals, hehe ^.~)
Later!

_To say that television violence is a direct influence on the human populous in regards to the allowance, acceptance – the administration of malevolent acts, is a farce, a smokescreen excuse for avoiding the inherent responsibility that lies within the human psyche.
The responsibility to be upheld is for that of our desires.
For most, power and control- the ability to use others and their surroundings to achieve a personal means – is a driving force. In America, the same atrocities, committed as patriot acts and then blamed on gaming violence, are commonplace. Organizations such as Stormfront, whose heavy political influence quietly allows an unofficial segregation of the masses to continue, are considered by themselves to be pro-community activists. Corruption and bribery by the way of special months, dates, and services for the so-called minority are merely tools to affixiate the mindsets of separation. Yet with all this, and the tension and violence born of it, blame is pointed merely at the overt – that a man who has a gun is dangerous, and is to be feared. Those whose lives are destroyed by more covert methods are conveniently directed to this figurehead, the persona of violence used to make it well and clear that we are most certainly not like him.
The truth is simply this. From the courtrooms to the streets, the human complex is the same- that to one degree or another, we enjoy bringing others to suffer.
Through gossip it is found throughout campuses nationwide. In the bookstore, in the magazines, it is appraised and accepted to tear down a once beloved idol, bringing them to our own miserable, ordinary, fictional level. In the cry for tolerance, it is used as a means of control –in perfect tolerance there are no discrepancies.
Since society’s inception, man has been trained to shove off any appointed blame. On superiors, on those nearest by, on a deity or force. This love for the ploy of innocence is now mirrored in technology – whatever problems may arise – and here I reference the unfortunate incident in Columbine, Ohio – we can ignore our own self-interested negligence and point fingers at the thing that surrounds us the most: screens. Blame can now be laid on an entirely non-present entity, much like the waves of Poseidon to the Ancient Greek. Where there are storms that kill, there are gods incensed; where there are humans dead, there is the military, or Hollywood, or the degenerate, the homeless, ghettos, the Blacks, the Jews, the goddamn white folk – anyone we can lay on our burdens as long as it is not ourselves. As above, so below- what was then is the same now. We will continue in our excuses, to boost our egos, and maintain our innocence, because this is society, and this is what we do.
Need I say more?
:die::die::sucks:

_


----------



## sprout (Mar 10, 2010)

You are an extremely charismatic writer. It is well put and concise. I bet teachers and school administrators dote over your work. Keep it up and please continue to post your essays here.
I was assigned a similar project when I was in high school. Being an avid enthusiast of dated cinema, I decided to tweak my thesis to connect how the escalating amount of graphic nature displayed in films has coincided with the desensitization of greater America. However, they wanted us to make a fifteen slide Powerpoint presentation about it, so I don't have much in writing to show for it today.


----------



## madewithpaint (Mar 10, 2010)

right on brother :cheers:
i usually turn all my essays into my hatred for society. my teachers seem to like it though. probably because i'm not a total retard like everyone else at my school, and i actually speak the truth, haha.


----------



## nomadman (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting again enri! You are articulate, talented and unique- keep posting!


----------



## maemovesmadlyon (Mar 10, 2010)

Minus a few grammar issues and misused words, this is ridiculously well written. I always enjoy reading your speeches. Keep on it, you're fun to read. :]


----------



## Enri (Mar 11, 2010)

*love* WOW! I only had that up for a day and I already have all these posts? ^^ Thanks so much guys! I'm so happy you enjoy my works, and of course I will continue to post them! I never expected this much reception at all - I still can't stop grinning from your comments! I am very humbled by these events and am quite happy to be a part of this forum. Again, I cannot thank you enough.
Spring break is on today, so I'll have plenty of time to prepare my more fictional works for posting. Incidentally, one involves train-hopping (in a sense) kids - a concept that floated in when I was sixteen. I have all of them tucked neatly *points to head* in here, but in light of this and a few other inspiring events...maybe it's time I dragged it back out again.
Well, that's the bell. I'll be off.
See you guys!


----------

